# ProjectSAM Christmas 2016 Sale: 25% off store-wide!



## ProjectSAM (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi all!

First of all, thanks so much for your continuing support this year.

We're celebrating the joyful season with our biggest sale ever:
*25% off everything, including all our packs!*

Also, Santa Claus was kind enough to hide *30 golden tickets *among all Christmas registrations and orders. Each golden ticket is worth a free ProjectSAM library: Orchestral Essentials 1, Orchestral Essentials 2, Animator or Orchestrator. More info about this give-away can be found on our website.

www.projectsam.com

Merry Christmas!

The SAM Team


----------



## Drago (Dec 22, 2016)

Downloading Orchestral Essentials 1 right now


----------



## benmrx (Dec 22, 2016)

Thank you PS for allowing the sale to last till Jan. 1st. I'm hoping to sneak in the 'Animator' library.


----------



## Drago (Dec 22, 2016)

After testing OE 1 this morning .... downloading Orchestral Essentials 2 ^^


----------



## catsass (Dec 22, 2016)

Drago said:


> After testing OE 1 this morning .... downloading Orchestral Essentials 2 ^^


JRRshop has them on sale for $235.57 - Thinking about picking up OE 2 (I've had OE 1 for quite some time)


----------



## wst3 (Dec 23, 2016)

for those that wonder... I've had OE1 for a while, just picked up OE2, and the difference is remarkable. Previously I was always running into walls, but the combination of the two has made it much easier to work with ensembles. MUCH easier. If you have, and like, OE1 I predict you will be very happy with OE2.


----------



## Vovique (Dec 29, 2016)

After having it on the list for 2 years, finally went ahead and bought the beautiful Lumina. No Golden Ticket won, but still quite happy)!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 29, 2016)

Have to say, and please let's not start dissing specific companies, Project Sam has always delivered truly exceptional products AND gives its customers tons of updates with free added content. Their samples are clean as all get out and very well programmed. I wish the best for them as a company and also hope they might start doing some dedicated orchestral libraries like brass, strings, and winds.


----------



## Pschelfh (Dec 29, 2016)

Also ordered, but I didn't get a challenge code to introduce in the christmas draw, my products were registered right away? I guess this happens automatically and is correct?

PS : these golden tickets make me feel like I'm in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 29, 2016)

Just getting Lumina or any of the other libraries is your golden ticket, imo! Filled with tons of inspirational material, as are the other libraries. It may not be as "deeply sampled" or as "fresh" as some other libraries, but what is there is very well done and still relavent. The term "deeply sampled" perhaps is over-used as a marketing tool these days. <just saying>

Project Sam has always been a class act and as was said have updated their products their products periodically over the years that I have owned them. As a satisfied customer I have no complaints!


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 29, 2016)

One thing I LOVE about ProjectSAM libraries is that they don't rely on baked in reverb for their samples to sound good. Turn off the reverb completely, and the instruments sound just as good. Add some reverb from Spaces, and you're good to go. I know I've mentioned this before, but I'm obsessed with their room sound. I still can't figure out If it's a hall or a studio they record their instruments in, but It sounds like magic to me. NOTHING else on the market sounds like it.

Btw, I already own Symphobia 1, 2, and True Strike 2. Does anyone recommend buying OE1 and 2 If you already own these products?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 29, 2016)

There is certainly some overlap - I'd watch the Guy Rowland videos on Youtube so you can make up your own mind. 

For me there is more than enough to make OE1 worthwhile. However, I've only just got OE2 today - so only just getting to grips with that one.

(Don't forget that OE1 & 2 have been updated since those videos were done though, so do check out the walkthroughs of the updates too).


----------



## Drago (Dec 29, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Btw, I already own Symphobia 1, 2, and True Strike 2. Does anyone recommend buying OE1 and 2 If you already own these products?


Check the articulations, If you have all Symphobias and both True Strikes you have 95% of of the articulations from OE1 and OE2 with more dynamics and mics.
https://www.projectsam.com/uploaddir/documents/orchestralessentials2_programlist_nov2014.pdf


----------



## kurtvanzo (Dec 29, 2016)

Drago said:


> Check the articulations, If you have all Symphobias and both True Strikes you have 95% of of the articulations from OE1 and OE2 with more dynamics and mics.
> https://www.projectsam.com/uploaddir/documents/orchestralessentials2_programlist_nov2014.pdf



Good to see this, although it makes the "Golden Ticket" much less golden for Sym owners.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Dec 29, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> One thing I LOVE about ProjectSAM libraries is that they don't rely on baked in reverb for their samples to sound good. Turn off the reverb completely, and the instruments sound just as good. Add some reverb from Spaces, and you're good to go. I know I've mentioned this before, but I'm obsessed with their room sound. I still can't figure out If it's a hall or a studio they record their instruments in, but It sounds like magic to me. NOTHING else on the market sounds like it.
> 
> Btw, I already own Symphobia 1, 2, and True Strike 2. Does anyone recommend buying OE1 and 2 If you already own these products?



Nah, You already have most of those sounds and more. Waste of money. If you are willing to step into the longer samples, with changes, realizing that everyone also has those same samples, Lumina Library is a good choice. You would use them in a totally different way than I did, but some may recognize the same loops. But they are inspiring and you could replace them them with Spitfire Evo sounds or something similar. No way 2 people could get the same 2 sounds from them. Lumina is great for inspiration though and most of the time you will leave them in after they inspire. Well worth the money, IMO.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Dec 30, 2016)

Pschelfh said:


> Also ordered, but I didn't get a challenge code to introduce in the christmas draw, my products were registered right away? I guess this happens automatically and is correct?
> 
> PS : these golden tickets make me feel like I'm in Charlie and the Chocolate Factory!


Thanks for ordering!
When you order a downloadable library directly from our website you indeed get a serial number straight away and skip challenge code registration. However, you still participate in the golden ticket give-away this way. Apart from the challenge codes, our website has randomly linked golden tickets to a number of order moments during the sale. Sorry yours wasn't one of them!


----------



## kaiyoti (Dec 30, 2016)

ProjectSAM said:


> Thanks for ordering!
> When you order a downloadable library directly from our website you indeed get a serial number straight away and skip challenge code registration. However, you still participate in the golden ticket give-away this way. Apart from the challenge codes, our website has randomly linked golden tickets to a number of order moments during the sale. Sorry yours wasn't one of them!



I think it's strange that it's done this way rather than a draw at the end. Determining winners while promotion is in progress assumes that you anticipate x number of buyers. If there's not enough buyers, then does it mean people who purchase near the end of the promotion will have higher chance of winning? 

Anyway, was still a sweet deal getting OE bundle. Happy new years.


----------



## Pschelfh (Dec 30, 2016)

ProjectSAM said:


> Thanks for ordering!
> When you order a downloadable library directly from our website you indeed get a serial number straight away and skip challenge code registration. However, you still participate in the golden ticket give-away this way. Apart from the challenge codes, our website has randomly linked golden tickets to a number of order moments during the sale. Sorry yours wasn't one of them!



No problem, enjoying my new libraries!


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 30, 2016)

Im tempted to buy Lumina again. I sold it a few months back, but I miss a lot of elements in it. The bell tower is just incredible. Since I mainly compose horror music, there werent enough dark elements in it for me to justify keeping it. Good hell man, its called Lumina for a reason!


----------



## GtrString (Dec 30, 2016)

I found this offer too good to resist, so I got the Symphobia trio pack + Swing today. Price reduction earlier this year+25% sale+discount at JRR Shop - doesn't get any better than that! I haven't gotten the challenge code for the trio pack yet from Jrr Shop, but hope I will before the golden ticket lottery ends. Either way, still very excited about these libs.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 30, 2016)

kaiyoti said:


> I think it's strange that it's done this way rather than a draw at the end. Determining winners while promotion is in progress assumes that you anticipate x number of buyers. If there's not enough buyers, then does it mean people who purchase near the end of the promotion will have higher chance of winning?
> 
> Anyway, was still a sweet deal getting OE bundle. Happy new years.



I believe there were supposed to be 30 winners or something like that. They must have felt really confident that they would sell at least 30 licenses worldwide.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Dec 30, 2016)

kaiyoti said:


> I think it's strange that it's done this way rather than a draw at the end. Determining winners while promotion is in progress assumes that you anticipate x number of buyers. If there's not enough buyers, then does it mean people who purchase near the end of the promotion will have higher chance of winning?
> 
> Anyway, was still a sweet deal getting OE bundle. Happy new years.


We didn't link the free libs to fixed order numbers, which would indeed have its problems. Instead they're linked to random moments in time spread throughout the sale, which means it's unrelated to the amount of buyers.

Also, we thought the chance of winning a free lib instantly was more suspenseful and exciting than a draw at the end. 

Thanks for getting the OE bundle! Happy new year!


----------



## Vovique (Dec 31, 2016)

Just added Concert Harp to my arsenal! It's not gonna be long untill I have all PS products). We need more new libraries in 2017, dear Project Sam! Happy New Year!


----------



## FinGael (Dec 31, 2016)

Hey owners of Project Sam orchestral libraries.

I have had my eyes on Project Sam orchestral libraries for a longer time, and now I have a chance to buy the Symphobias (1-3) or the Orchestral Essentials (1+2). I have tested the libraries (all except Lumina) briefly in try-sound and in one studio a few years ago.

I mainly compose more traditional film material and some classical. Some hybrid scoring, but not that much epic stuff. I also have several good basic orchestral libraries already (CSS, SCS, Hollywood Orchestra etc), so I would be thinking of getting them mainly for sketching, adding colour, and using them for layering and creating a bigger overall sound when needed.

Which of the two routes would you suggest and why? Are the Symphobias (still) worth the extra money?

If I end up buying the OE:s I can use the saved money to buy some other software on my list.

Thank you.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 31, 2016)

FinGael said:


> Hey owners of Project Sam orchestral libraries.
> 
> I have had my eyes on Project Sam orchestral libraries for a longer time, and now I have a chance to buy the Symphobias (1-3) or the Orchestral Essentials (1+2). I have tested the libraries (all except Lumina) briefly in try-sound and in one studio a few years ago.
> 
> ...



Yes, the Symphobia series is completely worth the extra money. There is tons of content, and offers much more flexibility, but the OE bundle is an absolute no brainer at the current price point. No matter which route you take, you will be happy! ProjectSAM knew what they were doing when they made these libraries, and I can guarantee that there is nothing else on the market like them. They are truly unique! The multis alone are incredibly inspiring, and ProjectSAM is the only developer I know of that continues to give their libraries major updates with not just bug fixes, but heaps of new content! They believe in their products, and want their customers to get the most out of them! Speaking of which, their customer service surpasses any other developer that I've had to work with. They are incredibly nice people, and seem to always respond to e-mails within 24 hours (or less). I could really go on and on about this remarkable company. In conclusion, you can't go wrong with Symphobia or OE. It's a smart decision either way!


----------



## Syneast (Dec 31, 2016)

Does this work for upgrades? I have the old multi-format version of True Strike 2 that could be worth upgrading, but I can't seem to find the upgrades on the web site anymore.

*EDIT:* I found it, but it says that the price was normally €0, and now it's €29,25 during the sale?


----------



## bbunker (Dec 31, 2016)

Dang it - looks like Best Service is out of the Serials to send in to Project Sam. So no joy until next week, and no golden tickets for me. :(


----------



## Triton1000 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi project Sam !

Happy new year everyone 

Just wondering if project Sam will be extending their sale? I ask as I am still waiting for support to get back to me re authorising my vat no ? 
Best
T


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 1, 2017)

Triton, Good news for you old chap. Time & Space still have the sale pricing on their site, but you'd better be quick.

If you buy from them although you pay the VAT up front, you can claim it back, and in the end it works out a little bit cheaper than buying in dollars or euros, particular after whatever poor exchange rate and fees you get from your card company.

Mike


----------



## Triton1000 (Jan 1, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> Triton, Good news for you old chap. Time & Space still have the sale pricing on their site, but you'd better be quick.
> 
> If you buy from them although you pay the VAT up front, you can claim it back, and in the end it works out a little bit cheaper than buying in dollars or euros, particular after whatever poor exchange rate and fees you get from your card company.
> 
> Mike


Thanks mike!


----------



## FinGael (Jan 1, 2017)

bbunker said:


> Dang it - looks like Best Service is out of the Serials to send in to Project Sam. So no joy until next week, and no golden tickets for me. :(



Hmm. What does this mean? Did the sale already end? I though it was still on and headed to Best Service site and found only regular prices.


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 1, 2017)

sale ended an hour ago.


----------



## FinGael (Jan 1, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> sale ended an hour ago.



Darn. Thanks for the information.

So much happening atm, that can't keep up with everything...


----------



## catsass (Jan 2, 2017)

Moments ago I picked up OE 2 from Time+Space for $241.50
It appears to be back to $349 elsewhere. Additionally, all other ProjectSam libs are still listed at their sale prices at Time+Space.
http://www.timespace.com

I resisted, resisted, resisted, and this morning I said to myself, "Self, it for some reason that thar sumbitch is still available at that thar sale price, I shall unconditionally surrender and whip out my plastic thingie with all the numbers on it."


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 2, 2017)

catsass said:


> Moments ago I picked up OE 2 from Time+Space for $241.50
> It appears to be back to $349 elsewhere. Additionally, all other ProjectSam libs are still listed at their sale prices at Time+Space.
> http://www.timespace.com



I bought it last week. In my opinion, it complements OE1 perfectly.

I also weakened and picked up their colours bundle too. I have spent so much on libraries over the 6 weeks... my debit card has had a nervous breakdown !


----------

